# True Temper XP 95 R300 vs KBS Tour 90 R



## Hoganman1 (May 24, 2021)

Can anyone tell me the difference between these two shafts? For instance, which one is lighter?


----------



## Imurg (May 24, 2021)

Probably no more than a couple of grams in it(KBS a touch lighter), not much difference in launch, KBS may feel a touch smoother but, apart from that, not a lot of difference in my book..


----------



## jim8flog (May 24, 2021)

XP 95  = 95 gramme shaft
KBS Tour 90 = 90 gramme shaft

However that is the shaft uncut weight

 On shaft comparison charts 

XP95 = mid/high launch and mid/high spin
KBS Tour 90 mid launch and mid spin 
But they are not far apart on the chart


----------



## Foxholer (May 24, 2021)

This might help: https://www.thehackersparadise.com/forum/index.php?threads/dg-xp95-vs-kbs-tour-90.89073/
Btw According to KBS, Tour 90 is 95gms in 'R' (Taper Tip). Parallel Tip is 101gms. https://kbsgolfshafts.com/shop/tour-90/


----------

